# Golfing anybody?



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Does anybody on here golf? If so what's the best clubs out there in y'all eyes?


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

No patients for it, I broke a few clubs back when I tried to take up the sport, gave up after that. Still do the odd golf tournament but thats only because they come with a cart, a steak dinner and a hang over the next day 

Guys at work swear by the Big Birtha or something like that...


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

anything ping, or taylormade, and callaway irons IMO and i use to work at a golf course and i got to try ever club out there


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i just got a job at a golf course and my uncle gav me a old set of clubs. im lookin for a new driver and putter. i have hogan drivers and irons. the drivers have wood heads.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

not a golfer but did run through a coarse on a dare one night with the BF650. I highly recommend the sand traps. wish I had pictures.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

poporunner50 said:


> i just got a job at a golf course and my uncle gav me a old set of clubs. im lookin for a new driver and putter. i have hogan drivers and irons. the drivers have wood heads.



DUDE hogan clubs are old school but really good, keep the irons and just get a cheap 460cc driver and a putter, and your set


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

yea i like them but i dont want to screw them up any more than i have. (the drivers)


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I just bought a set off a guy for $20. To see if I wanted to get into it. It came with 4 woods, 7 irons & a putter. Look on craigslist you can usually find a good set for fairly cheap.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

do not partake of the sport myself, but my cousion swears by callaway, he started with a set from walley world 150.00$ used them for about a year then got the callaways , said he could feel the difference from the first swing


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've played a little off an on. Mostly more so b/c some friends played and I just went along with them and played. Never really got into it on my own. It can be an expensive hobby!

I just bought a cheap set from walmart, Knight I believe is the brand. Then as I played more I started piecing in nicer clubs, like a TaylorMade R7 driver. And a few clubs that dont come with the set like a sandwedge, nicer putter, etc...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i have titleist irons and taylormade woods. my putter is a tp mills... i've been playing for a while


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just got a set of callaway big bertha Irons 4-sw,pw for 150 off ebay and they are the best irons for a beginner in my opinion, very forgiving. I bought a cleveland xps hibore driver 10.5 from a guy at work and I can smoke the ball from the drive. I would recommend getting a adams hybrid 3 wood because they are by far easiest and most forgiving 3 wood. and as far as a putter you can get anything really. This should get you started oh and by the way the 2004 big bertha irons are the best and you can get them around 150 off ebay. Good luck man its addicting forsure.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I play a **** ton of golf, obsessed with it. I myself swing PING, love everything they make. Nike drivers are always nice, Cleveland irons are top notch, Scotty Cameron(titleist) putters are superb. 
It's all opinion, find a demo day with all the club reps on a driving range and go from there. They're different in everyone hands.


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

I play with callaway irons(x-22 tours) and woods, but i have to have my titleist vokey wedges. I say on irons 1.callaway, 2. ping, 3. titleist, but if you are just starting out i reccomend an all in one set bag and all from Top-flite


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i have a set of cleveland offset irons that i used to play with when i first started playing. very forgiving and very easy to play with. pm me if anyone is interested in them. I've been looking for someone to buy em bc i dont use em anymore, will sell for cheap.


----------

